# Iron Ore into South Wales



## ted harrison (Oct 16, 2009)

Back in the 60's when I was on Common Bros' Ore carriers we occasionally discharged in South Wales. Newport, with the cargo destined for Llanwern steel works and Roath Dock in Cardiff which I was told the cargo was destined for Poet Talbot, there was insufficient depth to discharge at that steel works. I recently saw an episode of 'Coast' and there was a very large bulker alongside. Was I misinformed back in the day or has Port Talbot since been deepened?


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

On the S.S. Linaria we docked quite often in Port Talbot with ore from Wabana. If I remember correctly our draught was about 33ft


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

Ted, Port Talbot can accommodate Cape Size vessels, that is up to 170,000 tonnes deadweight with max draft 16 metres.

regards
Dave


----------



## ted harrison (Oct 16, 2009)

Pilot mac said:


> Ted, Port Talbot can accommodate Cape Size vessels, that is up to 170,000 tonnes deadweight with max draft 16 metres.
> 
> regards
> Dave


Thanks Oceantramp & Pilot Mac, But what about the position in the early 60's?


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

In the '60's we ( in the Denholm ore carriers ) used to discharge at Margam steel works inside the locks. Ore is now discharged at the "new " facility outside the locks.


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

In 1969/70 when I was on the Orotava Bridge 54,000, we spent several days with the pilots training them on the new deepened facilities there.


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

Ted,
major works during 1970's saw the creation of the deepwater berths.
The enclosed dock current parameters are max LOA 130mtrs, beam 17.7mtrs with max draft 7.7mtrs (25'3"). Whilst I cant say for sure, in all probability this would have been the max parameters for the 1960's


regards
Dave


----------



## ebbwjunc (Aug 23, 2005)

*iron ore into south wales*

G'day Ted, Port Talbot was deepened in the late sixties as I worked there helping to instal the boom stacker and the bucket wheel to lift the iron ore to go to the steel works. The first boat in to test clearances and safe operations was the Forth Bridge and a good friend of mine, Kenny Thurston was one of the engineers. I joined Welsh Ore Carriers out of Newport shortly after on the Welsh Herald but we only docked at Newport or Cardiff while I was with them.


----------



## ted harrison (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks ebbwjunc, does that mean my original assumption correct that Roath Dock discharge was destined for Port Talbot?
From your posting name, am I right in thinking you are an Ebbw Vale lad?
Regards


----------



## ebbwjunc (Aug 23, 2005)

G'day Ted, sorry for the delay in replying. Roath dock I believe supplied both Port Talbot, until the new deepwater berth was commissioned and Llanwern. I am not an Ebbw Vale lad although I worked around there but a Pontypool lad. I served my time at Ebbw junction loco shop with British Railways (Western Region).


----------



## ted harrison (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi, thanks for clearing up my Roath Dock query. I asked about Ebbw Vale as I ran a factory on the Rassau Estate in the 80's and thought we might have had a few common contacts.Thanks again for your help.
Regards


----------

